# Anyone else worried the game is much shorter and watered down than New Leaf?



## Preet (Mar 16, 2020)

I've been watching many reviews and everyone seems to suggest you unlock most of the features in around 1 month. There's also been mention of no Brewster, no gyroids, no Resetti, no Dream Suites, and teraforming unlocked in about 50 hours, which is reasonably 3 weeks. I feel like New Leaf took way longer.

Anything else anybody worried about or anything anyone could say to ease my worries?


----------



## sudo (Mar 16, 2020)

I'm a little worried too tbh. I know a lot of people are optimistic that Nintendo are hiding stuff so its not spoiled, but given the fact that the game was delayed, and holiday content was cut so that they could have additional time to develop them as future updates, it seems like they maybe didnt have as much time to implement everything they wanted.


----------



## coffee biscuit (Mar 16, 2020)

I think we all need to take a deep breath. A lot of people have the same concern including me, but remember that this game is going to receive free updates. If it's not in the game now, they're most likely going to add it in a future update. They probably don't want people time traveling to unlock things like Brewster and other shops right away, so they could be locking them behind free content updates. I also heard there are some things that reviewers aren't allowed to show or talk about, though I'm not 100% sure about that. There's no way they're going to reveal the entire game before it's released.

We'll just have to see! I'm sure the game is going to be fantastic.  I think we all need to try and think about everything positive that's been shown in the game so far, instead of worrying about potential negatives. We're close to only 3 more days now.


----------



## JKDOS (Mar 16, 2020)

We've only seen 2 weeks of gameplay. It took more than 2 weeks to get Club LOL in New Leaf.

How many weeks did it take to get Brewster in New Leaf? Pretty long time. 50 donations required at museum. Probably 2+ weeks of mayorship too.


----------



## MichaelCera (Mar 16, 2020)

Imo I'm not worried at all- I think there's gonna be stuff that reviewers haven't covered, but even aside from that, personally I think it's about more than unlocking everything! There's all the collectables, seasonal events, crafting all of the items you want, trying to get your dream villagers, making custom furniture and clothes, etc,,, Imo I'm not too worried because I know unlocking all the features isn't end goal for me, and I've waited too long to worry about there not being enough content because I'm pretty sure there's gonna be more than enough for me


----------



## Hilbunny (Mar 16, 2020)

I saw 1 gyroid in a video


----------



## Freya (Mar 16, 2020)

Reviewers are on an embargo right now. I have a feeling we aren't getting all the information. Plus, Nintendo is going to be updating the game for events and such. I wouldn't be surprised if they are going to be updating the game on release day to add things.


----------



## TheRealWC (Mar 16, 2020)

As has been mentioned, reviewers cannot mention everything (ordinances and a "plot" are some things that have been teased). I wouldn't worry too much. If anything, the creative options will allow for an easier-to-edit town than New Leaf that will mean the late-game is more fun and less cramping in what you can and can't do. For example, in New Leaf, once you placed certain buildings, you couldn't move them and had to work around them. This seems alleviated in New Horizons.

I also imagine some content will come in updates. Obviously the game is not "done." I'm sure the dev team would've liked even more time to work. It kinda seems like putting Isabelle in Smash rushed up the timeline of everything a lot, or some unforeseen developmental issue pushed everything back. 

I understand the concern, but I think it's too early to worry. There's a lot we have yet to see (Brewster, Redd, paintings)


----------



## sudo (Mar 16, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> We've only seen 2 weeks of gameplay. It took more than 2 weeks to get Club LOL in New Leaf.
> 
> How many weeks did it take to get Brewster in New Leaf? Pretty long time. 50 donations required at museum. Probably 2+ weeks of mayorship too.



I thought I read somewhere that terraforming took roughly a month to unlock and The IGN reviewer was showcasing that feature as his favorite, indicating he had timetravelled.


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23 (Mar 16, 2020)

Freya said:


> Reviewers are on an embargo right now. I have a feeling we aren't getting all the information. Plus, Nintendo is going to be updating the game for events and such. I wouldn't be surprised if they are going to be updating the game on release day to add things.



I’m hoping for this, too. I hope that updates will include new features, items , or unlocks.. not just events!!


----------



## JKDOS (Mar 16, 2020)

sudo said:


> I thought I read somewhere that terraforming took roughly a month to unlock and The IGN reviewer was showcasing that feature as his favorite, indicating he had timetravelled.



All that's been confirmed is Nintendo said in the 2.20.2020 direct "fully decked out". They said this during the segment where they mentioned upgrading to town hall. That's really all that's needed.


----------



## shendere (Mar 16, 2020)

hmm.. i think the "end game" item they mentioned in that Q&A video was probably the magic wand thing, but even so, there's going to be a lot of free updates so keep that in mind! i'm sure it doesn't just include event updates, but also new additions and things to be added. plus 2-3 weeks, even with time traveling.. won't give you everything, there was months worth of work and time traveling included to unlock lots in NL. even if this turns out to have less, there's still updates to come~


----------



## JKDOS (Mar 16, 2020)

For reference with Club LOL in New Leaf

For Club LOL to open, your shop has to be upgraded to the convenience store, and you have to have reached 100% approval rating according to Isabelle (see the starting the game guide for information about increasing your approval rating). Then the next day that you play, Dr. Shrunk will be outside of your house and will ask you to get signatures for his petition. Agree to do so, then talk to six of your villagers and ask them to sign the petition. Once you have six signatures, go talk to Dr. Shrunk in Main Street to give him the petition. Within the next four to eight days, Club LOL will open.

To upgrade to the convenience store (T&T Mart), you must have a house rather than a tent. Upgrade from the tent by giving 10,000 bells to Tom Nook. The convenience store upgrade occurs after 12,000 bells have been spent in the shop (all players on the game card can contribute) or you have bought at least 15 items. It must be at least 10 days since you created the town.

With building time alone, it takes nearly 3 weeks to get Club LOL. Plus, that's only if you legitimately speed run it. Casual players would have taken a month

We may definitely need to give the game more time to reveal things like the Roost.


----------



## SheepMareep (Mar 16, 2020)

It takes almost a full year just to get all of the bugs/fish. a longer time to collect all of the fossils. Holidays are still a thing that only happen once a year, and there are plenty of other mini things that go on in typical animal crossing towns to keep everyone busy. 

People played NL for YEARS with such a limited range of customization in comparison to NH.
The reviews are ALSO under a very strangely strict NDA for a life sim game so there is likely a LOT we do not know about yet.
They also TT'ed and were forbidden from talking about anything past a certain date

Terraforming, while a new option, is likely not the LAST thing we will unlock and should not give us a "completed" feeling to the game after one month. I'm sure there will be a lot more to unlock and do as no animal crossing game has ever been "completed" in a month.

Also remember these games have no set "ending"; it's up to the individual player and we all experience the game differently.


----------



## tajikey (Mar 16, 2020)

People need to step back from the ledge. Most reviewers got 60 hours of gameplay in 2-3 weeks. If you're worried the game is too short, you're reading the reviews wrong. That's one half month, which barely scratches the surface of the Critterpedia, let alone the entire game. 

Sure, you might be able to beat the game by your definition in that time, but it's not how the game is meant to be played.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 16, 2020)

This game legit has never had an "endgame" so to speak so I disagree with this thread tbh o/ I'm seeing the vids on YT w/ short gameplay/tours and it looks gorgeous and frankly i'm excited as someone who has seen several main-series remove/add features I don't see how this won't be yet another gem :') just my takeaway, but i'm still excited and ready to dive in regardless of what it offers : )


----------



## ChaosKitten (Mar 16, 2020)

With the current trend of video games being unfinished at released, yes, I am worried about this. Nintendo is -usually- not too bad, but that doesn't mean it couldn't happen.


----------



## xara (Mar 16, 2020)

i’m a bit worried, too, but as already stated reviewers are on an embargo so they can’t disclose everything. i’m sure there’s more than what has been mentioned and we know there’ll be updates dished out so i wouldn’t worry too much, just yet.


----------



## sudo (Mar 16, 2020)

I'm not saying the game wont be good. I think what they have shown off looks really great and is a good foundation, just that the fact it was delayed, has post launch updates to fill in missing holidays, and a slower pace to stretch the time between free updates might indicate a shortage of development time for base game stuff. But I agree its too soon to tell.


----------



## sdw4527 (Mar 16, 2020)

I'm still optimistic because most of these additional features people are worried aren't in the game yet were all unlocked after Nookling Junction had been upgraded at least once. In every single gameplay vid I've seen so far, not one had Nook's Cranny upgraded. It's possible they increased the default number of days played or bells spent in the store this time for the first upgrade (which is why no one has it yet).

I'm guessing it's close to 3 weeks this time. According to GX, Nintendo has forbidden anyone from showing content past today's date. This might be to softlock anyone who tries to TT ahead and upgrade shops in advance.


----------



## Preet (Mar 16, 2020)

The only way I'll be satisfied honestly is if the game is atleast equal to New Leaf, and then a little more some.


----------



## pocky (Mar 17, 2020)

Im not worried. I completed my New Leaf years ago and I still like to play it.


----------



## Allytria (Mar 17, 2020)

I’m not too worried, the game hasn’t even released yet. They mentioned that updates would be coming so I think we should just enjoy what content the game offers. Worrying about the game already isn’t a good way to start off! Just be positive, it’s almost here!!


----------



## FaerieRose (Mar 17, 2020)

None of the reviewers have even upgraded to Nook'n'Go yet. Stop panicking. If anything, I get the feeling New Horizons is going to have a slower and longer grind than New Leaf.


----------



## sdw4527 (Mar 17, 2020)

FaerieRose said:


> None of the reviewers have even upgraded to Nook'n'Go yet. Stop panicking. If anything, I get the feeling New Horizons is going to have a slower and longer grind than New Leaf.



Exactly how I feel as well. From what I'm seeing, Nintendo seems to have spread out the grind a lot more. If this were New Leaf, it wouldn't be all that uncommon for reviewers to already have unlocked the 2nd Nook upgrade within 2 and a half weeks as the only time requirement was 12 days (less than 2 weeks).


----------



## kayleee (Mar 17, 2020)

The entire premise the Animal Crossing franchise is built on is keeping players coming back over an extended period of time. I highly doubt they’ve thrown the entire basis of the game out the window


----------



## twinkletoes (Mar 17, 2020)

Also, there's a release patch. They may be adding more on release day but left it out in the review copies for a reason.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Mar 17, 2020)

I'm not worried, I've seen a lot of things already that will keep the game feeling fresh for a long time and I agree with the majority of people in this thread with the idea that there will probably be a lot of updates and things we didn't see. Due to the extent we change things around, I already think you never really have to feel you are finished.


----------



## Utsukishi (Mar 17, 2020)

the reviewers had games for max 22 days (two days to unlock ables, museum, villager houses up to 10, and upgrade to town hall) and gamexplain mentioned that they cant show off anything post 16th march. makes sense that they cant spoil it either. also most of the stuff they say, they have said 'from what we have seen' and the Q&A literally proved someone got to see celeste despite playing for a week while someone with almost 3 weeks on, hasnt seen her even once. 

also free updates = more content. 

have you ever gotten bored after a month cause you TTd to unlock things? got bored after finishing up most of your city? ive seen people complain about these things a lot. Nintendo might be trying to fix that.


----------



## cheezu (Mar 17, 2020)

Whoever says "end game" in Animal Crossing clearly doesn't know the franchise so I wouldn't worry too much.


----------



## sierra (Mar 17, 2020)

cheezu said:


> Whoever says "end game" in Animal Crossing clearly doesn't know the franchise so I wouldn't worry too much.



As much of a “go at your own pace” game Animal Crossing is. It could be argued that after a certain level of completion, you’ve reached end game.


----------



## BlueFlameAngel (Mar 17, 2020)

Like someone mentioned, the reviewers haven't even upgraded to Nook'n'Go yet. So these reviewers that seemed to have 'unlocked everything' are only now at the point you'd be in at the very beginning of every AC game? I.e., have all the first basic shops, access to the museum, and a house. That's not far into the game at all.

Remember that you still have to craft a lot of things which will slow progression and slow furnishing your house (unless you choose to buy all furniture), upgrade your house, upgrade shops, unlock more shops (I haven't seen the actual kicks shop in these videos yet for example), fill museum, terraform your entire island, grow hybrid flowers if you're into that, etc. We've only seen the beginning in these reviews! If anything, the reviews have shown us we get an EXTRA 2 weeks gameplay at the beginning to even reach the starting point of ACNL.


----------



## Dizzardy (Mar 17, 2020)

I'm a little concerned, but not overly so at the moment.

I said it in another thread but with a game like Animal Crossing, things can take a long time to unlock. (and I kinda doubt the reviewers were grinding to unlock everything)

There's also the embargo to think about.


----------



## sierra (Mar 17, 2020)

The reviewers weren’t allowed to go past a certain date, they weren't allowed to play online and they aren’t allowed to tell us everything about what they DID play.
 I watched GameXplain [one of the reviewers] 50 faq about New Horizon video and all his answers were literally “no” “I don’t know” “I’m not sure” and “not to my knowledge”.
They are obviously still heavily embargo’d.


----------



## CalSamurai (Mar 17, 2020)

Honestly the only thing I'm really put off by is the 10-max villager limit that IGN claim, but who knows if that's true, the rest I can personally give or take


----------



## cheezu (Mar 17, 2020)

sierra said:


> As much of a “go at your own pace” game Animal Crossing is. It could be argued that after a certain level of completion, you’ve reached end game.



Yes, but reaching end-game after only 2-3 weeks of playing? Doesn't seem likely.
Plus let's not forget the updates that these players wouldn't have been able to have in their game.
I think possibilities are endless here and I trust that Nintendo would want us to experience this game for as long as possible.


----------



## Marte (Mar 17, 2020)

I'm not worried the slightest. What we've seen is just the beginning. We haven't even seen any festivals or events! That's probably what I'm most excited about now. ♡


----------



## sierra (Mar 17, 2020)

cheezu said:


> Yes, but reaching end-game after only 2-3 weeks of playing? Doesn't seem likely.
> Plus let's not forget the updates that these players wouldn't have been able to have in their game.
> I think possibilities are endless here and I trust that Nintendo would want us to experience this game for as long as possible.



Oh yeah those reviewers were just starting out. Bless whoever thought they were almost done.


----------



## hzl (Mar 17, 2020)

I think (I hope) they are keeping a lot secret until release. They don't want us to know the full game before it's released (unlike movie trailers nowadays haha)

Here's hoping that Brewster is still included in the new game!


----------



## Garrett (Mar 17, 2020)

Animal Crossing has always been designed to be played regularly for years. A reviewer burning through their review copy in a couple of weeks and declaring themselves done isn't worrying me. Oh, at all.


----------



## mohn (Mar 17, 2020)

The reviewers weren't allowed to talk about anything past the review date as far as in-game time is concerned, so I wouldn't worry too much.


----------



## Jhine7 (Mar 17, 2020)

I don't believe it'll be much shorter at all. I think there will be plenty to do for a long time to come.


----------



## Nicole. (Mar 17, 2020)

I'm not worried, I'm still just as excited. I wouldn't fully rely on what's been said so far to jump to a final judgement just yet without experiencing it for yourself. There's probably still plenty more to come that we haven't seen, which can feel hard to believe after all the information that's been leaked so far.


----------



## GingerLemon (Mar 17, 2020)

Actually I feel the opposite. I feel like the process is really drawn out. It takes a lot of time to get abilities and shops. Animal Crossing gameplay has always been intended to be slow. And I love designing towns, clothing and rooms. The possibilities seem endless so I feel like there is a lot of content that will keep me playing for a long time.


----------



## meggiewes (Mar 17, 2020)

I'm not worried. It takes a few weeks to get everything to where it is at the beginning of New Leaf. New Leaf had an incredible amount of gameplay! It would be like saying "Do you think New Leaf has enough content since you already have basic shops unlocked when you start the game?".

From what I've seen, a lot of worry that I see out online right now is from people who this is their first true Animal Crossing game. I was the same way when I first saw New Leaf and had completely forgotten about it from the announcement at E3. It is one of those games that will just keep surprising you the longer we play it and New Horizons will be the same way!


----------



## Scrafty (Mar 17, 2020)

i am a little worried to have features missing. but i guess we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## rezberri (Mar 17, 2020)

i'm not worried at all. i understand why some people may be, but honestly i played games like toontown for almost a decade and that definitely has less content than any animal crossing game so i'm just chillin'. i like to play animal crossing games for the daily routine, so i can envision myself playing this game long after it's "completed". 

to piggy back off what others have said, the reviewers haven't seen everything. we'll have a lot of things to do and collect, especially since furniture can be placed outside now. i honestly would only consider a game "complete" if the player has everything in the catalog unlocked, and maybe even now i'd have to consider the recipes as a whole separate collection which seems like it'd take _forever_. now that we can landscape and decorate our towns/islands more in-depth, we can keep our saves for longer because if we just want a makeover so be it; it's way easier now to do that. 

this game thrives on repetition which may seem like it'd be boring but acnl has always managed to keep it fresh when it didn't even have things like daily npc island visitors, which is something acnh has. along with the features i mentioned, the holidays may end up being entirely new events every year which would be really cool. 

someone mentioned they're worried that some content may be locked behind update/paywalls, but honestly if that's the case what we've seen so far is enough for me. i really don't need much else, anything added onto what we've seen is just a plus.

i've never been more excited for such a seemingly mundane game, and i hope that in time all of y'all's worries fade and you can realize again why you were excited in the first place <3 we'll all be alright


----------



## X0XGabbyX0X (Mar 17, 2020)

*My worries for New Horizons*

Hi all,

I don't want to sound too critical but I'm curious if anyone else is worried about ACNH? I've spent the last 3 days or so watching some reviews on the game and I just feel a little disappointed. I want to get opinions & have some discussions about your thoughts on what we know so far. Here's a little list of some of my main worries:

- Game seems very focused on crafting/Missing some of the animal crossing charm
- Unconfirmed/Missing characters like Rover, Brewster, Resetti, etc.
- Gyroids are seemingly missing
- Multiplayer seems a bit bland (Specifically I have not seen any games like the New Leaf island tours)
- Holidays have not been seen yet
- No touchscreen for pattern design
- The visiting special characters seem a little bland
- Lack of amiibo support for specific special characters
- Game seems like it was extremely rushed
- Personally haven't seen perfect fruit
- Re-Tail, the Roost, Dream Suite, etc. missing
- No diving (It's an island for Christ's sake)
- No diving creatures
- No paintings

All opinions are welcome and if you have any other worries/thoughts you can share them too.


----------



## DanielCat (Mar 17, 2020)

Personally, I am not too worried because I know that it is possible that we just haven’t seen everything yet, and I think even if it’s missing a few classic features it will still be a good game.


----------



## Spongebob (Mar 17, 2020)

I don't know if I agree on it seeming rushed, but yeah I agree it seems to be missing a lot of little things that are adding up a bit lol. I hope a lot of the things we think are missing are in or at least come back. AC was always the best at charming little details, would hate to see that go away with this game.


----------



## pocky (Mar 17, 2020)

my main concern is the missing NPCs, a lot of those characters are so iconic it would be weird not to see them in game after they've been part of the franchise for so long

i don't think it will ruin the experience though, and i'm hopeful that they'll eventually make a comeback --perhaps in downloadable content.


----------



## SheepMareep (Mar 17, 2020)

- you dont need to craft aside from the beginning of the game and for villagers moving in. Unless you REALLY want an item that can only be crafted.
- every title we have lost characters. Resetti is still here as the rescue team just not with a visible character as of right now. We also only saw the first month of gameplay and in NL it takes MONTHS to get most shops/NPCs.
- gyroids may be missing, but it's not THAT big of a loss imo. Rarely anyone used them in their homes and in WW most people just gave them to Brewster to hoard. 
- local multiplayer does seem bland but online multiplayer is the same. Minigames only existed in NL and may still make a return.
-holidays are literally free updates we get every season??? They dont want the holidays spoiled.
- yea no touchscreen sucks
- the visiting special characters are... literally... the same as we always had aside from the contests and turnip market???? Now including celeste as well. I dont see how any of them are bland especially daisy mae and her cute grangran helping self.
- nintendo already addressed that certain amiibo are not available yet and will be implemented through free updates as their characters are introduced into the game. (For example, KK slider.)
- this is the most visually stunning animal crossing title to date with an improvement in character design, fish/insect design, building design, and from what I've heard an improvement in character dialogue. They have added plenty of new features to a game that did not have much aside from collecting and I can assure you it is not rushed at all. They even delayed the release date. 

It's fine to be worried but a lot of these we already had answers for or personally I do not see as issues. Really only agree with the touchscreen and some of the online function.


----------



## X0XGabbyX0X (Mar 17, 2020)

DanielCat said:


> Personally, I am not too worried because I know that it is possible that we just haven’t seen everything yet, and I think even if it’s missing a few classic features it will still be a good game.



I agree, the reviews were only about 2-3 weeks in I believe. I'm just hoping that they don't remove too many features.


----------



## Jhine7 (Mar 17, 2020)

Not worried at all, I will enjoy whatever they give us as this is a new game, should be different from the rest. I'm sure they will bring most things back, however. Just keeping it as a surprise for now.


----------



## X0XGabbyX0X (Mar 17, 2020)

Spongebob said:


> I don't know if I agree on it seeming rushed, but yeah I agree it seems to be missing a lot of little things that are adding up a bit lol. I hope a lot of the things we think are missing are in or at least come back. AC was always the best at charming little details, would hate to see that go away with this game.



The little things are honestly the best parts of this game haha. I just think it might've been a little rushed because of them relying so heavily on updates; holidays, amiibos, cloud-save, etc. I've seen some people say that gyroids and such will be added with updates, but that just seems a little strange to me if everything is so update-based.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Irishchai said:


> - you dont need to craft aside from the beginning of the game and for villagers moving in. Unless you REALLY want an item that can only be crafted.
> - every title we have lost characters. Resetti is still here as the rescue team just not with a visible character as of right now. We also only saw the first month of gameplay and in NL it takes MONTHS to get most shops/NPCs.
> - gyroids may be missing, but it's not THAT big of a loss imo. Rarely anyone used them in their homes and in WW most people just gave them to Brewster to hoard.
> - local multiplayer does seem bland but online multiplayer is the same. Minigames only existed in NL and may still make a return.
> ...



My main worry is just the whole update feature. I feel it was rushed as many features have been confirmed or have been theorized to be added in future updates. I'm hoping that little features like gyroids and missing characters are just something we haven't seen yet - they've been in the games for so long I can't imagine them being excluded all of a sudden.

(Also yes this game is extremely beautiful I can't wait to use all my storage for captures.)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jhine7 said:


> Not worried at all, I will enjoy whatever they give us as this is a new game, should be different from the rest. I'm sure they will bring most things back, however. Just keeping it as a surprise for now.



I really like how "out-there" New Horizons is - just feel like some of my childhood charm has been lost from this game. Also hoping that many things are surprises.


----------



## Spongebob (Mar 17, 2020)

X0XGabbyX0X said:


> The little things are honestly the best parts of this game haha. I just think it might've been a little rushed because of them relying so heavily on updates; holidays, amiibos, cloud-save, etc. I've seen some people say that gyroids and such will be added with updates, but that just seems a little strange to me if everything is so update-based.



Oh yeah for sure, I'm not a fan on the post release update schedule either lol. I feel like it works way better for games like Splatoon than Animal Crossing.


----------



## sunnibunniva (Mar 17, 2020)

of course we haven't seen the holidays yet... we haven't got to a holiday yet, reviewers aren't allowed to show past the 16th, and the launch day Easter update isn't even in yet

I don't think we can say for sure whats "missing" from the game. The stuff we've seen is what Nintendo wants us to see, and they don't want us to see everything. Just look at the commercials for New Leaf! They barely showed us anything and the game was amazing! I'll try and find the video I saw that explained where City Folk failed with its (over) marketing, and how New Leaf marketed itself so much better (by simply showing _less_ of a game that had so much more too it), and it shows that Nintendo (and specifically the AC team) don't feel the need to shove their game down our throats bc they *know* it will sell bc they *know* its good.

also it seems like they're "done" with the game in a month because they aren't allowed to show anything past that amount of time, like I said earlier they can't show *anything* past the 16th including general progress they've made when time travelling past that. There is much more progress to be made, but we have to make that progress ourselves... It'd be no fun if we saw all of it before the game even releases

but if everything we've seen _is_ the whole game... yikes

edit: I believe this is the video


----------



## X0XGabbyX0X (Mar 17, 2020)

achbran03 said:


> of course we haven't seen the holidays yet... we haven't gotten to a holiday yet, reviewers aren't allowed to show past the 16th, and the launch day Easter update isn't even in yet
> 
> I don't think we can say for sure whats "missing" from the game. The stuff we've seen is what Nintendo wants us to see, and they don't want us to see everything. Just look at the commercials for New Leaf! They barely showed us anything and the game was amazing! I'll try and find the video I saw that explained where City Folk failed with its (over) marketing, and how New Leaf marketed itself so much better (by simply showing _less_ of a game that had so much more too it), and it shows that Nintendo (and specifically the AC team) don't feel the need to shove their game down our throats bc they *know* its good so they *know* it will sell.
> 
> ...



Yeah that's my biggest worry. Totally understand that they can't show everything, in fact hoping that they've shown almost nothing. I've seen many tweets about people not reading/watching any more info on the game because they feel it has spoiled too much, so I'm just hoping that there's enough features they felt they could over-share some.

Also feel like I phrased the holiday thing wrong. I'm more concerned about how these holidays will work with the whole update/possiblity for DLC.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 17, 2020)

Wasn't gonna post again since super exhausted lol, but can people stop saying "this is all there is or endgame" like we've said there has never and will never be a "short" AC title lol, first off the longest tour i've seen has only been 18 days like guys? that's barely a fraction of how long this title is usually played. Also the fact that updates is a genuine feature means "potential" for so much addition down the line, so you all can gear up for Animalapoclypse and i'll be patiently playing and enjoying and waiting for any updates to further my experience :') I think many of us just need to wait and see personally for ourselves as embargo has/will effectively not be lifted it seems which I am glad for lol. Chill out wait patiently and let's enjoy the game when it releases : ) Also I do agree no touchscreen is my biggest disappointment oh well haha. Also feel free to disagree this whole post was my thoughts haha.


----------



## X0XGabbyX0X (Mar 17, 2020)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Wasn't gonna post again since super exhausted lol, but can people stop saying "this is all there is or endgame" like we've said there has never and will never be a "short" AC title lol, first off the longest tour i've seen has only been 18 days like guys? that's barely a fraction of how long this title is usually played. Also the fact that updates is a genuine feature means "potential" for so much addition down the line, so you all can gear up for Animalapoclypse and i'll be patiently playing and enjoying and waiting for any updates to further my experience :') I think many of us just need to wait and see personally for ourselves as embargo has/will effectively not be lifted it seems which I am glad for lol. Chill out wait patiently and let's enjoy the game when it releases : ) Also I do agree no touchscreen is my biggest disappointment oh well haha. Also feel free to disagree this whole post was my thoughts haha.



I stand by my belief that there is no endgame in AC lol. But yeah I'm crossing my fingers that gameplay will be filled with surprises beyond what we've seen.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 17, 2020)

X0XGabbyX0X said:


> I stand by me belief that there is no endgame in AC lol. But yeah I'm crossing my fingers that gameplay will be filled with surprises beyond what we've seen.



Let's hope so haha, hopefully updates "entails" more surprises than simply festivals and if so it'll be something fun to look forward to : D and yes haha o/ AC is a go-your-pace non-stop relaxing game.


----------



## SheepMareep (Mar 17, 2020)

If we didnt get regular updates then:
People would TT and spoil holidays like in NL
We would have to wait longer for the games release
Nintendo would not be able to put out as much content as they'd like (we would have significantly less to work with.)

The updates NOT ONLY give us the holidays but will add other features as well. Shops, trees, the town itself will have different appearances based on the holiday and time surrounding it. I imagine they will add in new dialogue and items as well for these time periods. 

Free updates are NOT a bad thing. What we get out of them are things we will NOT need or theoretically be able to use right when we start the game. They do not affect initial gameplay and will not result in a loss of experiences since we do not need the features they are adding until later.

Idk. I personally dont understand why free updates are so bad when they enhance the gameplay and make everything more exciting. We wont know anyrhing until it happens, we wont have guides out months before the holiday even occurs in real time; we can go in blind and have fun. 

Nintendo is just trying to give everyone a sense of not knowing what will happen and wanting to play every single day to see what will change or if there will be anything new. Reporters not being able to share anything past march 16th makes me wonder what exactly happens that is SO new and exciting we cant know about yet. The updates to prevent us from seeing holidays early makes me EXCITED to see what they come up with. Almost like opening a present; don't know exactly what's in it but excited to see regardless.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 17, 2020)

Irishchai said:


> If we didnt get regular updates then:
> People would TT and spoil holidays like in NL
> We would have to wait longer for the games release
> Nintendo would not be able to put out as much content as they'd like (we would have significantly less to work with.)
> ...



Also to add it'll be even more exciting to be totally surprised with each event/rewards and "exclusives" I'm keen on the fact that updates will be akin to xmas hahaha <3

Oh and tbh limited/updated events feels in a sense more real which is what this game has always tried to exude : ) I'll have fun chilling with non-holidays and finding recreational goodies to enjoy!


----------



## sunnibunniva (Mar 17, 2020)

in GameXplain's Q&A video they hint at some sort of special "plot point" that is related to unlocking the island designer tool, and that being "just the beginning"


----------



## SheepMareep (Mar 17, 2020)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Also to add it'll be even more exciting to be totally surprised with each event/rewards and "exclusives" I'm keen on the fact that updates will be akin to xmas hahaha <3



I'm hoping they give new updates for the holidays for like... 2 or 3 years!!! The first 2 can have all new items and minigames and the 3rd will have all those items and maybe a combo of the minigames or a new one c:
It's just really exciting not knowing!


----------



## X0XGabbyX0X (Mar 17, 2020)

Irishchai said:


> If we didnt get regular updates then:
> People would TT and spoil holidays like in NL
> We would have to wait longer for the games release
> Nintendo would not be able to put out as much content as they'd like (we would have significantly less to work with.)
> ...



Truthfully I think the holiday updates are a great idea if they do in-fact entail what you've mentioned. I'm hoping that the updates will be more add-on features than features that they didn't have time to add in the first place haha.

(Also the whole update thing kinda puts me off because of Pocket Camp - that game traumatized me.)


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 17, 2020)

Irishchai said:


> I'm hoping they give new updates for the holidays for like... 2 or 3 years!!! The first 2 can have all new items and minigames and the 3rd will have all those items and maybe a combo of the minigames or a new one c:
> It's just really exciting not knowing!



YES !! this would be great, I feel there's so much they could do if it's via updates. Definitely gonna hope there's some variety each year <3 keep it fresh : D


----------



## X0XGabbyX0X (Mar 17, 2020)

achbran03 said:


> in GameXplain's Q&A video they hint at some sort of special "plot point" that is related to unlocking the island designer tool, and that being "just the beginning"



Hopefully! I've seen some people say, I believe on twitter, that everything can seemingly be unlocked in like 4 weeks?! I refuse to believe that because honestly that's extremely bizzarre.


----------



## LunaLight (Mar 17, 2020)

achbran03 said:


> in GameXplain's Q&A video they hint at some sort of special "plot point" that is related to unlocking the island designer tool, and that being "just the beginning"



This. 

Also, i’ve heard quite a bit about there being mechanics we don’t know about yet (obviously) and that there is a lot we don’t know. I feel like this game, just like New Leaf, will have tons of secrets and new things that weren’t revealed.


----------



## X0XGabbyX0X (Mar 17, 2020)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> YES !! this would be great, I feel there's so much they could do if it's via updates. Definitely gonna hope there's some variety each year <3 keep it fresh : D



Sounds fantastic. Holidays got pretty boring after like 2 years in other games. Hoping that the whole update-feature doesn't end until possibly the next animal crossing. Also I'm hoping they add more holidays! I wanna see some unique ones like maybe a little festival here and there! (Like in Wild World with La-Di-Day or the Acorn festival c: )


----------



## sunnibunniva (Mar 17, 2020)

Irishchai said:


> Idk. I personally dont understand why free updates are so bad when they enhance the gameplay and make everything more exciting. We wont know anyrhing until it happens, we wont have guides out months before the holiday even occurs in real time; we can go in blind and have fun.



Right? People are getting so fussy about not seeing the holidays yet but that's probably the thing we should be the _least_ worried about. I think the holidays will be bigger and better than ever, and might even change or expand throughout the coming years. The reason holidays and holiday items are special is because of the timed nature of them... if we saw and knew how to get all the new Toy Day items before the game even launches in *March* it would ruin part of the fun when we actually get there


----------



## X0XGabbyX0X (Mar 17, 2020)

LunaLight said:


> This.
> 
> Also, i’ve heard quite a bit about there being mechanics we don’t know about yet (obviously) and that there is a lot we don’t know. I feel like this game, just like New Leaf, will have tons of secrets and new things that weren’t revealed.



I'm hoping so too. I think reviewers are very contradicting right now; I've seen some say there are many hidden features while others state most can be unlocked in the beginning. Overall I put my trust in Nintendo that this game will be better than anyone expected.


----------



## sleepydreepy (Mar 17, 2020)

Personally I'm not worried. I'm sure the game is gonna be great. Maybe some features that we wanted aren't going to be included, but I'm sure there are going to be some new features included that we didn't even know about and will come to love. I wouldn't worry too much about this in advanced, worrying isn't going to change anything!


----------



## X0XGabbyX0X (Mar 17, 2020)

achbran03 said:


> Right? People are getting so fussy about not seeing the holidays yet but that's probably the thing we should be the _least_ worried about. I think the holidays will be bigger and better than ever, and might even change or expand throughout the coming years. The reason holidays and holiday items are special is because of the timed nature of them... if we saw and knew how to get all the new Toy Day items before the game even launches in *March* it would ruin part of the fun when we actually get there



Holidays are my favorite part in this series hands down. I love interacting with villagers so much. Here I am getting all paranoid about Halloween when it's not even April yet haha


----------



## sunnibunniva (Mar 17, 2020)

LunaLight said:


> This.
> 
> Also, i’ve heard quite a bit about there being mechanics we don’t know about yet (obviously) and that there is a lot we don’t know. I feel like this game, just like New Leaf, will have tons of secrets and new things that weren’t revealed.



Exactly, I've watched every bit of NH content I can find and I just know they're hiding something *big*


----------



## SheepMareep (Mar 17, 2020)

achbran03 said:


> Exactly, I've watched every bit of NH content I can find and I just know they're hiding something *big*



They have to be. Out of every video I've watched I think nintendo life has made me the most curious as to what is going on. He is just SO excited and visibly trying not to say some interesting things; cant wait to see what it's all about o:


----------



## X0XGabbyX0X (Mar 17, 2020)

sleepydreepy said:


> Personally I'm not worried. I'm sure the game is gonna be great. Maybe some features that we wanted aren't going to be included, but I'm sure there are going to be some new features included that we didn't even know about and will come to love. I wouldn't worry too much about this in advanced, worrying isn't going to change anything!



I'm hoping everyone's right. This is the first time I'll be able to play an animal crossing game right on release and the paranoia of this game being the one that disappoints has me worried. 

Crossing my fingers that there will be a plethora of new features and the ones that are missing I'll come to terms with.


----------



## Scuro (Mar 17, 2020)

Online multiplayer isn't even ready. That's my biggest issue right now. I watched a few reviewer videos and one mentioned that.
It should be coming as a patch on release date, so I hope that's true


----------



## X0XGabbyX0X (Mar 17, 2020)

Irishchai said:


> They have to be. Out of every video I've watched I think nintendo life has made me the most curious as to what is going on. He is just SO excited and visibly trying not to say some interesting things; cant wait to see what it's all about o:



Okay now I think I've been listening to the wrong reviewers xD I've seen so many critiques already before the game everything is going to my head. But yes Nintendo Life's video was super interesting to me. Like a giddy little kid hiding a secret lol.


----------



## SheepMareep (Mar 17, 2020)

Scuro said:


> Online multiplayer isn't even ready. That's my biggest issue right now. I watched a few reviewer videos and one mentioned that.



The reviewers were not allowed to use online functionality. Nintendo will have it ready at launch lmao.


----------



## sunnibunniva (Mar 17, 2020)

X0XGabbyX0X said:


> Hopefully! I've seen some people say, I believe on twitter, that everything can seemingly be unlocked in like 4 weeks?! I refuse to believe that because honestly that's extremely bizzarre.



I think the "basics" (nooks cranny, able sisters, _maybe_ the upgraded resident services?, and the museum if you focus on donating enough) may be unlocked in about that time, but there's no ways that's all the game has to offer (for example: it's pretty much confirmed the nooklings shop will upgrade, but no one is allowed to show it yet, bc it doesn't happen in the time frame the reviewers can show)


----------



## X0XGabbyX0X (Mar 17, 2020)

Scuro said:


> Online multiplayer isn't even ready. That's my biggest issue right now. I watched a few reviewer videos and one mentioned that.



Nintendo has never been the best with online so I assume the whole online features will come later on, sadly.


----------



## Blue Triangles (Mar 17, 2020)

Worried it's too short? LMAO. Do people have nothing else to discuss.


----------



## SheepMareep (Mar 17, 2020)

achbran03 said:


> I think the "basics" (nooks cranny, able sisters, _maybe_ the upgraded resident services?, and the museum if you focus on donating enough) may be unlocked in about that time, but there's no ways that's all the game has to offer (for example: it's pretty much confirmed the nooklings shop will upgrade, but no one is allowed to show it yet, bc it doesn't happen in the time frame the reviewers can show)



Which is significantly slower than in every other game where these are automatically in the town 
If it takes 4weeks JUST to get to the bare minimum of every other game imagine how long itll take to upgrade them and unlock everything else.


----------



## Khaelis (Mar 17, 2020)

Definitely not, pretty much every review said there's so much to do. Some have even hinted at things we've yet to even see but can't talk about!


----------



## X0XGabbyX0X (Mar 17, 2020)

achbran03 said:


> I think the "basics" (nooks cranny, able sisters, _maybe_ the upgraded resident services?, and the museum if you focus on donating enough) may be unlocked in about that time, but there's no ways that's all the game has to offer (for example: it's pretty much confirmed the nooklings shop will upgrade, but no one is allowed to show it yet, bc it doesn't happen in the time frame the reviewers can show)



I'm hoping that's what they're reffering to. 

Also; has anyone seen any mention of Re-Tail? I saw a snippet of some pink building in a video, unfortunately don't remember which one. Seemed larger than a villager house. My apologies if this building was already explained, I haven't done much investigating into the shops!


----------



## sunnibunniva (Mar 17, 2020)

Irishchai said:


> They have to be. Out of every video I've watched I think nintendo life has made me the most curious as to what is going on. He is just SO excited and visibly trying not to say some interesting things; cant wait to see what it's all about o:



Same, I think Nintendo Life has made the best videos about AC that I've seen to date, it really feels like they're a part of the community for this game, but they have so much more insider knowledge than us lol


----------



## Scuro (Mar 17, 2020)

X0XGabbyX0X said:


> Nintendo has never been the best with online so I assume the whole online features will come later on, sadly.



I know right? I guess I need to rewatch it. It sounded like it wasn't ready, not that the reviewers weren't allowed to use online multiplayer in the first place. Instead, it would be ready by launch date as a patch.


----------



## sunnibunniva (Mar 17, 2020)

X0XGabbyX0X said:


> Nintendo has never been the best with online so I assume the whole online features will come later on, sadly.



iirc its confirmed to be ready for release day, if they fix the nso server overload that is...


----------



## X0XGabbyX0X (Mar 17, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> Definitely not, pretty much every review said there's so much to do. Some have even hinted at things we've yet to even see but can't talk about!



I feel the multi-player is lacking from what we've seen but I believe reviewers weren't able to access multi-player yet? Not sure, but I'm most excited about any new night activities! c:


----------



## sunnibunniva (Mar 17, 2020)

Irishchai said:


> Which is significantly slower than in every other game where these are automatically in the town
> If it takes 4weeks JUST to get to the bare minimum of every other game imagine how long itll take to upgrade them and unlock everything else.



not to mention how much longer we'll all be spending on decorating since we can place furniture basically everywhere (I've heard we're even tasked with decorating some of our new residents homes and yards HHD style!!)


----------



## X0XGabbyX0X (Mar 17, 2020)

achbran03 said:


> not to mention how much longer we'll all be spending on decorating since we can place furniture basically everywhere (I've heard we're even tasked with decorating some of our new residents homes and yards HHD style!!)



Really?! Do you happen to remember the source? I've been wishing for that feature for AGES!


----------



## JKDOS (Mar 17, 2020)

X0XGabbyX0X said:


> Really?! Do you happen to remember the source? I've been wishing for that feature for AGES!



Placing furniture outside?
Ummm....Aside from literally every single video in existence for New Horizon...It was mentioned in GameXplains Q&A

Unless you refer to designing homes, that was in the reviews, and also leaked by the French player.


----------



## Romaki (Mar 17, 2020)

I guess, but I've never been a fan of unlocking stuff to unlock stuff in two weeks to unlock something different in two weeks. I rather just unlock stuff by playing and doing things, like maybe doing 300 requests or something like that. 

And honestly I'm not too worried about reviews, I think they're hiding (and continue working on) features to release them on a later date through free updates. Like the Bunny Day update could include a dream suite unlock after a month or something like that. 

It's just important that people stay vocal about what's missing so we're going to have an even better game in a year. I really don't think the updates are just for the seasonal events, I think the Animal Crossing team wants everyone to have the same pace.


----------



## X0XGabbyX0X (Mar 17, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> Placing furniture outside?
> Ummm....Aside from literally every single video in existence for New Horizon...It was mentioned in GameXplains Q&A
> 
> Unless you refer to designing homes, that was in the reviews, and also leaked by the French player.



I mean the decorating requests for villager homes.  I haven't heard that being discussed yet.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Romaki said:


> I guess, but I've never been a fan of unlocking stuff to unlock stuff in two weeks to unlock something different in two weeks. I rather just unlock stuff by playing and doing things, like maybe doing 300 requests or something like that.
> 
> And honestly I'm not too worried about reviews, I think they're hiding (and continue working on) features to release them on a later date through free updates. Like the Bunny Day update could include a dream suite unlock after a month or something like that.
> 
> It's just important that people stay vocal about what's missing so we're going to have an even better game in a year. I really don't think the updates are just for the seasonal events, I think the Animal Crossing team wants everyone to have the same pace.



Agreed. I'm hoping the updates are more of a "hey look at this add-on!" than "hey here are features that were included in every other game but we decided to release them 3 months later!" haha


----------



## BlueFlameAngel (Mar 17, 2020)

Is everyone expecting every little detail to be revealed and spoon fed to them before launch? Chillll guys, I'll be surprised if perfect fruit, the roost, gyroids and other such things don't show up at some stage. We'll find out soon!! Imo it already looks way more fun than ACNL. For whatever reason, I found ACNL the least enjoyable out of the series. I'm just praying actually sassy/mean characters are back, that's all I want in life. </3


----------



## X0XGabbyX0X (Mar 17, 2020)

BlueFlameAngel said:


> Is everyone expecting every little detail to be revealed and spoon fed to them before launch? Chillll guys, I'll be surprised if perfect fruit, the roost, gyroids and other such things don't show up at some stage. We'll find out soon!! Imo it already looks way more fun than ACNL. For whatever reason, I found ACNL the least enjoyable out of the series. I'm just praying actually sassy/mean characters are back, that's all I want in life. </3



All I'm asking for is more holiday activities and for my villagers to call me names when I even dare to breathe near them xD


----------



## mae. (Mar 17, 2020)

absolutely not. there's so much more to the game that even people with early copies haven't even seen.


----------



## Sloom Lagoon (Mar 17, 2020)

I'm slightly concerned about that too. One reviewed said he felt like the game was trying to get him out of the tent as soon as possible! I really wanted to take ti slow with this game, so that would be frustrating, especially as the devs said they wanted the game to last longer than NL so we'll see.


----------



## mohn (Mar 17, 2020)

X0XGabbyX0X said:


> Nintendo has never been the best with online so I assume the whole online features will come later on, sadly.




For Christ's sake, people, online wasn't available for the reviewers, because _the game isn't out yet._ It's _always_ like that with game reviews. Online services become available at release.


----------



## X0XGabbyX0X (Mar 17, 2020)

mohn said:


> For Christ's sake, people, online wasn't available for the reviewers, because _the game isn't out yet._ It's _always_ like that with game reviews. Online services become available at release.



Was the online feature regarding the app confirmed for release date? I haven't done much research into the whole app feature.


----------



## sdw4527 (Mar 17, 2020)

X0XGabbyX0X said:


> Okay now I think I've been listening to the wrong reviewers xD I've seen so many critiques already before the game everything is going to my head. But yes Nintendo Life's video was super interesting to me. Like a giddy little kid hiding a secret lol.



I'm assuming you watched the one "review" where the guy claimed he was in "endgame" already after 80 hrs? You can clearly see that wasn't the case as his house was still tiny and town looked incredibly undeveloped. From GX, we know that reviewers couldn't show the town past the current date. 

My guess is the minimum time required to upgrade Nook's Cranny is longer than the embargo date. They didn't want any reviewer spoiling the upgraded shop and whatever other things unlock after it's upgraded so they enforced this rule. Remember that in NL, most of main street was unlocked AFTER the first Nookling upgrade. In other words, I think it's far too soon to worry. I'm sure Nintendo wouldn't release an AC game that many non-hardcore fans would call "done" in less than a month.


----------



## sunchild (Mar 17, 2020)

X0XGabbyX0X said:


> Was the online feature regarding the app confirmed for release date? I haven't done much research into the whole app feature.



they said in the direct that the "nook link" feature would be available in the app shortly after release, march 2020. that's all we know regarding the release date right now, but it'll be available this month.


----------



## Kristen (Mar 17, 2020)

Lunaris said:


> I think we all need to take a deep breath. A lot of people have the same concern including me, but remember that this game is going to receive free updates. If it's not in the game now, they're most likely going to add it in a future update. They probably don't want people time traveling to unlock things like Brewster and other shops right away, so they could be locking them behind free content updates. I also heard there are some things that reviewers aren't allowed to show or talk about, though I'm not 100% sure about that. There's no way they're going to reveal the entire game before it's released.
> 
> We'll just have to see! I'm sure the game is going to be fantastic.  I think we all need to try and think about everything positive that's been shown in the game so far, instead of worrying about potential negatives. We're close to only 3 more days now.



Yeah, I just watched a video where the reviewer said they couldn't give certain details. So I think we just need to be patient and wait and play it for ourselves to find things out. I doubt it'll be a bad game or have a lot of things that make it not as great


----------



## sunnibunniva (Mar 17, 2020)

X0XGabbyX0X said:


> Really?! Do you happen to remember the source? I've been wishing for that feature for AGES!



I think it was mentioned in a review video? Something about how our first 3 villagers after the starting 2 will have us gather the materials for their house and furniture


----------



## OldHag (Mar 17, 2020)

Both this forum and the subreddit are constantly worrying about stuff when they haven’t even played the game, it’s so draining! Not only is it plain negative, but even if features you want are missing Nintendo already showed us that there will be several free updates rolling out so the game will keep growing. Just chill out and enjoy the anticipation lmao


----------



## Lancelot (Mar 17, 2020)

OldHag said:


> Both this forum and the subreddit are constantly worrying about stuff when they haven’t even played the game, it’s so draining! Not only is it plain negative, but even if features you want are missing Nintendo already showed us that there will be several free updates rolling out so the game will keep growing. Just chill out and enjoy the anticipation lmao



To add to this I seem to see so many negative posts about what they haven't added... think about all the new stuff they HAVE as well.


----------



## rezberri (Mar 17, 2020)

if you only think about the game in terms of its basic goals, the game is pretty short. but the game isn't just about getting all the fossils and upgrading your house to the max, it's about making your game the way you want it to be, especially in new horizons with all the customization features they've given us. if you just go through the game trying to fill out your museum without getting to know your villagers, adding ramps and bridges, making lil outdoor areas and paths, then you're going to probably leave with the impression that the game didn't have anything in it. all the new added features are basically add-ons and improvements to what new leaf was, so i'd dare to say new leaf is now more short an watered down with new horions on the block. i understand a lot of this is just anxiety and worries that typically come with the moments before a big event, but we need to stop being blinded by that. but i guess you could also make the argument that i'm being too optimistic.


----------



## Spongebob (Mar 17, 2020)

I think people have a right to be a bit nervous, as long as it isn’t directly being rude to or hurting anyone. New Leaf is an 8 year old game, and we’ve gone a very long time without a mainline game. People just want it to be worth the wait I feel, and to see a lot of strange omissions is a bit off putting.


----------



## X0XGabbyX0X (Mar 17, 2020)

Spongebob said:


> I think people have a right to be a bit nervous, as long as it isn’t directly being rude to or hurting anyone. New Leaf is an 8 year old game, and we’ve gone a very long time without a mainline game. People just want it to be worth the wait I feel, and to see a lot of strange omissions is a bit off putting.



This. 

I'm honestly worried sick that we have been waiting for this game for so long and it'll just be mediocre at best.


----------



## Riley9 (Mar 17, 2020)

After seeing data-mine stuff, I'm honestly a little disappointed. I know Nintendo confirmed free updates but the only thing specifically mentioned was holiday free updates. Theres MAJOR things I was expecting from this game that are missing and I worry if something like that will come in an update.


----------



## Squeaky (Mar 17, 2020)

Riley9 said:


> After seeing data-mine stuff, I'm honestly a little disappointed. I know Nintendo confirmed free updates but the only thing specifically mentioned was holiday free updates. Theres MAJOR things I was expecting from this game that are missing and I worry if something like that will come in an update.



Me too.  I really hope they just cut this much of the "fluffy" content to really fine tune the engine and core mechanics, but it's still not the level of polish & completion I'd expect of a main game of an essential Nintendo franchise   It's been 8 years!!!


----------



## meggiewes (Mar 17, 2020)

X0XGabbyX0X said:


> This.
> 
> I'm honestly worried sick that we have been waiting for this game for so long and it'll just be mediocre at best.



But why are you worried that it would be mediocre? All of the big hit Nintendo IPs up to this point have been absolutely stellar. Mario Odessey, Zelda Breath of the Wild, Splatoon (1 and 2), and Smash. Those are all of the really big main ones I can think of so far. that I know are from Nintendo and not another developer. There have been some let downs (I'm looking at you Mario Tennis Aces), but Nintendo isn't a company that is known for stripping content from their games.

I understand not wanting a favorite game be a total letdown. I went through that with the Sims and it is something I wouldn't wish on my worst enemy. Especially when it is a favorite childhood game. But all this distrust with Nintendo (and New Horizons) right before relase seems a little unexpected and it confuses me.


----------



## rezberri (Mar 17, 2020)

meggiewes said:


> But why are you worried that it would be mediocre? All of the big hit Nintendo IPs up to this point have been absolutely stellar. Mario Odessey, Zelda Breath of the Wild, Splatoon (1 and 2), and Smash.



it's important to look specifically at Splatoon because the devs for Splatoon are the devs for Animal Crossing New Horizons


----------



## X0XGabbyX0X (Mar 17, 2020)

meggiewes said:


> But why are you worried that it would be mediocre? All of the big hit Nintendo IPs up to this point have been absolutely stellar. Mario Odessey, Zelda Breath of the Wild, Splatoon (1 and 2), and Smash. Those are all of the really big main ones I can think of so far. that I know are from Nintendo and not another developer. There have been some let downs (I'm looking at you Mario Tennis Aces), but Nintendo isn't a company that is known for stripping content from their games.
> 
> I understand not wanting a favorite game be a total letdown. I went through that with the Sims and it is something I wouldn't wish on my worst enemy. Especially when it is a favorite childhood game. But all this distrust with Nintendo (and New Horizons) right before relase seems a little unexpected and it confuses me.



I haven't really gotten into any other Nintendo games so I don't know how they do. Having a childhood game flunk is a personal paranoia I have. I pretty much associate all of Nintendo with Animal Crossing so this game being a letdown would suck. Also, I think, for me personally at least, this "distrust" comes from Pocket Camp. I know that game was nothing close to a mainline release, but seeing all the crafting and update features really rubs me the wrong way. When I saw some people mention possible microtransactions, that would ruin the whole series for me hands down. I really don't want this game to turn into what Pocket Camp became.


----------



## Amilee (Mar 17, 2020)

X0XGabbyX0X said:


> I haven't really gotten into any other Nintendo games so I don't know how they do. Having a childhood game flunk is a personal paranoia I have. I pretty much associate all of Nintendo with Animal Crossing so this game being a letdown would suck. Also, I think, for me personally at least, this "distrust" comes from Pocket Camp. I know that game was nothing close to a mainline release, but seeing all the crafting and update features really rubs me the wrong way. When I saw some people mention possible microtransactions, that would ruin the whole series for me hands down. I really don't want this game to turn into what Pocket Camp became.




i guarantee you here 100% that the switch animal crossing game will NEVER ever have microtransactions. its just not a thing. pocket camp has it because its a free mobile game. its not even the same team working on the game.


----------



## Zura (Mar 17, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> We've only seen 2 weeks of gameplay. It took more than 2 weeks to get Club LOL in New Leaf.
> 
> How many weeks did it take to get Brewster in New Leaf? Pretty long time. 50 donations required at museum. Probably 2+ weeks of mayorship too.



Exactly, although I hope it's faster then NL because it was so slow

- - - Post Merge - - -



Riley9 said:


> After seeing data-mine stuff, I'm honestly a little disappointed. I know Nintendo confirmed free updates but the only thing specifically mentioned was holiday free updates. Theres MAJOR things I was expecting from this game that are missing and I worry if something like that will come in an update.



Yeah I'm sure the updates will be more then just events

- - - Post Merge - - -



Squeaky said:


> Me too.  I really hope they just cut this much of the "fluffy" content to really fine tune the engine and core mechanics, but it's still not the level of polish & completion I'd expect of a main game of an essential Nintendo franchise   It's been 8 years!!!



What are some examples of missing polish?


----------



## Cheerious (Mar 17, 2020)

Most of the panic with things being gone-gone is centered around Twitter. And everyone knows how trustworthy _that_ site is.
I'll believe it when I see it hard-confirmed.


----------



## meggiewes (Mar 17, 2020)

X0XGabbyX0X said:


> I haven't really gotten into any other Nintendo games so I don't know how they do. Having a childhood game flunk is a personal paranoia I have. I pretty much associate all of Nintendo with Animal Crossing so this game being a letdown would suck. Also, I think, for me personally at least, this "distrust" comes from Pocket Camp. I know that game was nothing close to a mainline release, but seeing all the crafting and update features really rubs me the wrong way. When I saw some people mention possible microtransactions, that would ruin the whole series for me hands down. I really don't want this game to turn into what Pocket Camp became.



That is totally fair! I was rubbed the wrong way about crafting at first too because I wasn't expecting it. But, I'm also really looking forward to it now because it is new. I really don't think it will turn out like Pocket Camp, though I wouldn't be surprised if they put elements in Pocket Camp as a test run to see how they would be received in a mainline game.


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Mar 17, 2020)

Preet said:


> I've been watching many reviews and everyone seems to suggest you unlock most of the features in around 1 month. There's also been mention of no Brewster, no gyroids, no Resetti, no Dream Suites, and teraforming unlocked in about 50 hours, which is reasonably 3 weeks. I feel like New Leaf took way longer.
> 
> Anything else anybody worried about or anything anyone could say to ease my worries?



I'm pretty worried myself (assuming it's true), especially since Switch games aren't cheap. My biggest concern is that these basic missing features will be added via an "expansion" DLC pack you have to shell out more money for, similar to Pokémon Sword and Shield or that you'll need a paid
subscription to experience the full game. It wouldn't surprise me if it happens, but I'm still hoping Nintendo will add some features that they couldn't via a free update (at least more than 10 villagers).


----------



## X0XGabbyX0X (Mar 17, 2020)

meggiewes said:


> That is totally fair! I was rubbed the wrong way about crafting at first too because I wasn't expecting it. But, I'm also really looking forward to it now because it is new. I really don't think it will turn out like Pocket Camp, though I wouldn't be surprised if they put elements in Pocket Camp as a test run to see how they would be received in a mainline game.



If this game is just Pocket Camp 2.0 I'm willingly getting the coronavirus. ;-;


----------



## meggiewes (Mar 17, 2020)

X0XGabbyX0X said:


> If this game is just Pocket Camp 2.0 I'm willingly getting the coronavirus. ;-;



Good news! It will most likely not be like Pocket Camp 2.0 because the development teams are different! Yay! I really do hope that you like playing the game and that it doesn't disappoint you. Just a couple more days left until we get to find out!


----------



## X0XGabbyX0X (Mar 17, 2020)

meggiewes said:


> Good news! It will most likely not be like Pocket Camp 2.0 because the development teams are different! Yay! I really do hope that you like playing the game and that it doesn't disappoint you. Just a couple more days left until we get to find out!



I've heard the development team is the same as Splatoon, but I'm crossing my fingers that the game is just as good as we all hope it'll be.


----------



## Squeaky (Mar 17, 2020)

Zura said:


> What are some examples of missing polish?



Polish probably wasn't the best word, I think most of what's in the game is pretty well finished so far.  I have some concerns that certain ingame systems (multiplayer, HHD-inspired villager home designing) may be clunky.  Mostly multiplayer, especially with the fears we won't have anything like Dream Suite.


----------



## smokeoak (Mar 17, 2020)

With Animal Crossing New Leaf we never had downloadable content updates for events like the way holidays are being done with New Horizon. It worries me that as time wears on New Horizon will stop receiving updates (note i mean like 5-7 yrs in the future not like 2021) and we'll no longer be able to use holidays. In other words, while I'm holding out hope that these updates will add permanent content I'm nervous that they'll be implemented the way they are in MMOs. (I'm hoping the updates will be like Welcome Amiibo, instead of like having exclusive holiday stuff one year and you won't be able to get it the next year)


----------

